

New solar plane is as big as a 747, will circumnavigate the globe - Jtsummers
http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/04/new-solar-plane-is-as-big-as-a-747-will-circumnavigate-the-globe/

======
bane
Not quite the same thing, but anybody remember this?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rutan_Voyager](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rutan_Voyager)

